# Child Support bill....



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What do you all think about this? Seems strange to create rules or laws that only affect those offenders that like to hunt or fish...

https://www.ksl.com/article/46716605/owe-child-support-no-hunting-and-fishing-utah-bill-says


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We are going to set a UWN record for the most amount of threads on one piece of legislation ever! 

Scratch that...we'll never touch HB141 and HB 187 in the stream access wars. Every other bill is playing for second place.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I believe this is a very slippery slope, what would they restrict next, going to burger king? I agree this is to focused on one group and does not fairly address the issue.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Update:









Child support surges after law blocks hunting/fishing licenses to those who owe


The law was designed to get people's attention and it appears to be working. Figures provided to FOX 13 News show a surge in court-ordered child support payments




www.fox13now.com


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going to take a beating here.

If you can't afford to take care of your kids. Or care enough to take care of your kids. You shouldn't be able to afford to hunt or fish.

We don't like to admit it but hunting and fishing is expensive.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I'm going to take a beating here.
> 
> If you can't afford to take care of your kids. Or care enenough to take care of your kids. You shouldn't be able to afford to hunt or fish.
> 
> We don't like to admit it but hunting and fishing is expensive.


No reason to take a beating. You are spot on!

This law only punishes the worst offenders, not just people that had a rough patch and maybe got a little behind. If you can afford to hunt and fish, you can afford to take care of your kids. Don’t be a loser.


----------

